# California white



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Just got a California white and Rhode Island Red! Does anyone have any info about the California White? Thanks!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.strombergschickens.com/product/California-White-Chicks/Chickens-Chicks
From a search on google and reading, I found a few links. They are a hybrid from a white leghorn and a california grey. Should be a sex-link as well. Not a huge bird. Bred for commercial egg production.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Wasn't there a Beach Boys song about California Whites? "I wish they all could be California chicks."


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol pretty funny! I am going to have to go listen to that song now!


----------

